# Fur-Xoticon: Catering all your furry needs



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 4, 2017)

https://fur-xoticon.org/

So I'll be dealing at furxoticon this year. I will be under the name WolfieWear. Who else is going? Ive seen quite a few other dealers im familiar with that will be there too. It'll be nice to support a smaller convention once again.

if you want to get a commission of art or any crafts from this convention (or any con im at) i really suggest pre ordering from me online because ill be working through the con store once i'm there and it'll be easier just to pick it up.

Here's what my table offers and what i can make...
(custom items MUST be preorder with the exception of yarn tails, ear bands, and art commission that we can do reasonably on site.)

*Digital  badges are available for preorder for only $20.*
Digitally drawn, printed and laminated. ready for pick up at the con.
*
Craftables
Go here for more info on craft merch
https://sites.google.com/site/wolfiewears/home*
HATS $10+ 
FABRIC TAILS $10+ 
YARN TAILS $20+ 
SCARVES $20+
FINGERLESS GLOVES $15+
PAW GLOVES $30+
KEYCHAIN/BADGE FABRIC TAILS $4+
KEYCHAIN/BADGE YARN TAILS $8+
LEG WARMERS $20+
SCOODIES $30+
PLUSHIE DOLLS $quoted
PLUSHIE PROPS $quoted
EAR HEADBANDS $20+
PERLER BEAD ART $quoted
SHOULDER BAGS $15+
CAT TOY MOUSE PLUSHIES $8+

*
Traditional only commissions
done on site or preorder*
DETAIL PENCIL DRAWING $15
DETAIL INKED DRAWING $25
COLORED PENCIL BUST BADGE $15
PWYW QUICK SKETCH $5 MINIMUM
*
Digital only commissions
done as take home and preorder unless there is downtime at the convention.
go here for more info on art commissions
sites.google.com: Ashwolves5 Commissions*
SKETCH $5
COLORED SKETCH $10
INK $15
FLAT COLOR $18
QUICK SHADE $30
CEL SHADE $30
PAINTED SHADE $35
DETAILED SHADE $35



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823355157098430464


----------

